# Angeln in Kroatien (Festland)



## StyleWarz (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde...
da ich anfang mai für 3 wochen nach Kroatien (Plitvička Jezera) fahren werde um mir den nationalpark anzuschauen, wollte ich mal fragen ob jmd. von euch schon mal in der gegend war und ob es dort irgendwo möglich ist ein paar raubfischen nachzustellen???
wenn ja bitte ich um tipps welche räuber denn dort so vorkommen und was man alles zum angeln benötigt (angelschein, gewässerschein usw.)

mfg
stylewarz


----------



## vatreni (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Festland)*

Hallo,
 der Fluß Lika und der Kruscica See sind top reviere. Hechte, Zander, Rapfen, Barsche und Welse sind in großer Zahl vorhanden.
Du brauchst normalerweise nur einen Personalausweis für die Tageskarte, die kostet 100 Kuna ca. 14€. Drei Ruten erlaubt.
Der Fluss Gacka ist sehr bekannt für die Forellen aber da ist cach and release an der Ordnung.


----------



## ff-kroatien (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Festland)*

In der Umgebung von Zadar und Mitteldalmatien hat viele erstklassige fischreiche Flüsse mit einer großen Auswahl an Fisch-und Fangtechniken (Fliegenfischen, Spin zu modernen Karpfenangeln) - Hecht, Wels, Forelle, Äsche, Karpfen, Barsch, Aal ...

Krka



Zrmanja



Krupa



Una



Vrana See



Stikada See




Und viele andere Flüsse und Seen ...


----------



## glavoc (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien (Festland)*

...geile Bilder ff-kroatien!!! dankeschön/hvala tebi...


----------

